# MHF Pennants



## gaspode

Hi Everyone

As you may be aware we're running out of stock of the old style MHF pennants and Nuke has been trying to source another batch without much success. The problem is that in the relatively small quantities we require the prices for a custom made product become prohibitive.

I've been helping Nuke to look for a supplier and have finally managed to get a sample made up for our approval. If we're quick off the mark we hope to be able to have a limited supply available for the Global Rally. The new pennant uses the MHF logo on a plain background with MotorHomeFacts.com written along the length. It's produced in a tough polyester fabric with a wide hem for threading onto the top of a pole. The size is 36" long and 14" deep making it slightly bigger than the current design. The material is slightly translucent allowing the pattern to be seen from both sides. It isn't planned to have a user name printed but this may be an option if there's a demand. The pennant is more flexible that the current model and flies very well as a result.

The price will be around the £10 mark, sorry but it's just impossible to get this any lower due to the small quantities involved.

The purpose of this post is to assess how many we might need, so if you like the look of the new pennant and would consider buying one, please use the poll to give us an indication of the quantity we need to order.

PS: We're hoping to have a small selection of other MHF branded items available at the Global rally - mouse mats, rally mugs, keyrings and car shades are under investigation ATM.


----------



## gaspode

I'm just bumping this up to the front page again so you can all get a chance to contribute your vote. :wink:


----------



## badger

A little continuity would have been good. The last pennents were yellow............so now we have to look for yellow pennents.......or maybe white pennents ..........then theres little round windscreen stickers.......or it could be pennent shaped stickers.....then there's the A4 poster that could be in the window.....then there's..... 8O 8O 

A little less complicated please methinks


----------



## sallytrafic

badger said:


> A little continuity would have been good. The last pennents were yellow............so now we have to look for yellow pennents.......or maybe white pennents ..........then theres little round windscreen stickers.......or it could be pennent shaped stickers.....then there's the A4 poster that could be in the window.....then there's..... 8O 8O
> 
> A little less complicated please methinks


There is also this http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-31565.html


----------



## badger

Frank....that's too much like OTT oneupmanship for me.... :lol:


----------



## Minerva

Must agree with Badger --- Continuity

Bill


----------



## Snelly

doesn't your machine produce that kind of product??


----------



## sallytrafic

badger said:


> Frank....that's too much like OTT oneupmanship for me.... :lol:


it cost £3.27 .... next question


----------



## parigby

I too think a bit of continuity is required.


----------



## badger

WoW...it seems some members agree with me :lol: ..............thats a first :lol: :lol: 

(Joking aside...........its good marketing practice to have a recognisable branding)


----------



## LadyJ

As others have said they should be the same as the ones we now have but cheaper :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle

I feel a bit miffed as I only bought a yellow one a couple of weeks ago. It's a bit like football kit, change every 5 minutes.

I agree, continuity


----------



## artona

Hi

Well as with all great teams we need an away strip and a home strip, mind you with 17000 members are there enough colours to go around to cover all their home towns :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Hampshireman

I would buy a sticker or two, but only if they were smaller than the original - as requested a couple of times. I don't want a flag, I have my own unique Hash flag.

As matter of interest, my nephew's business makes banners etc amongts other PR stuff and made my flag. He could possibly be interested in the pennants for you. Let me know.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

For those organising a rally and letting attendees know where you are it would be great especially if you got one free :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## sallytrafic

Dont start JohnnyF  , asking for free stuff leads to revolt and mayhem.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry Frank I shall take my suggestion back :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## klubnomad

mangothemadmonk said:


> It would be great especially if you got one free :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Johnny F


Dont get me started on that subject again!

Dave

656

PS I give mine away with my web site address on.


----------



## gaspode

Well, considering that so many of you don't like the design, 20 potential buyers seems a very promising start to me. :wink:

Any more takers out there?


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Ken,

It's not that I don't like the design I do, but we have sold nearly all the original ones so these would be made redundant so to speak, as folks paid a considerable amount for these in the first place and even at £10 not cheap, it could get confusing looking for 2 different types of pennant :roll: :lol: also white would not be white very long and the yellow shows up much better.


Jacquie


----------



## 92859

*yellow pennant*

Greetings,

.................................and me, I have the original yellow pennant and some laminated yellow pennants I carry in my windows, if I where to buy a new one, I would buy another yellow one, I would not consider buying a different colourd type..............

There is nothing wrong with our current design and colour, the yellow flag has been a recognisable one of our group for some time, why change it?

...............................just my opinion!! ;-)


----------



## Snelly

The site ident logo is on yellow

The current pennents are yellow

The new stickers are yellow

Why white??


----------



## suedi_55

Well, in my opinion, I agree, it will be a bit confusing, and those of us with the original yellow one, could feel a bit behind the times if we turn up at a meet/rally with it, where most of the others are flying the white one, and feel obliged to replace it. I have only just bought a yellow one and as yet, not had the chance to `fly` it yet! Also with the new window stickers being produced, again it will be a shame it is different. 
Keep to the yellow ones please!!!!
Sue


----------



## mandyandandy

Have to agree with the majority here, I said I would like to buy one but we now have the window sticker in yellow, it would look as though we belonged to 2 different organisations if the other is in white. 

Does yellow dye cost more?

Mandy


----------



## parigby

To my mind it will be a mistake to change to " white ". 

House colours are blue and yellow : the site is blue and yellow ; the windscreen stickers are blue and yellow ; the original pennants were blue and yellow. 

Unless there is a pressing need to change, why do it. In a previous post it is said that twenty people have expressed an interest ; l think you have to remember how many blue and yellow ones were sold to members, and balance their annoyance / irritation / whatever, off against the potential sales of the white. 

I think it's a course of action that you don't have to take, and is a definite risk that you will upset more members than you please.


----------



## sallytrafic

Wars have been started over less


----------



## mangothemadmonk

sallytrafic said:


> Wars have been started over less


What about yellow on one side and white on the other :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## 92859

*pennant*

Greetings,



> What about yellow on one side and white on the other


What a good idea Johnny, white on the inside and yellow on the outsides!! :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## gaspode

Hi

Well I don't seem to recall asking for opinions on design and colour in the original post but I suppose it's just that you're all keen to help out isn't it. :wink: 

So why do we have to have a new pennant?

Simple - we're running out of stock of the old ones and we can't get a repeat order as they were commissioned from a member who is no longer active who got them screen printed as a favour from a friend who agreed to do a short run with a very simple and crude design. It was perfect at the time as MHF was a much smaller organisation with no corporate identity so we took what we could get. If you examine the old pennant closely you will see that it's a very crude 3 colour screen print and the logo was simply a bit of off-the-shelf artwork (a globe) with the words "Motorhomefacts,com" and a space for a user name. Even at this level of crudity, for a small quantity, the original cost of each pennant was around £14 if I remember correctly with an extra charge for a user name.

We could possibly find a printer to replicate that design or something similar (Nuke has tried several times) but the unit cost would be much higher and we would have to order and pay up front for a substantial number of units (more than we could expect to sell in a couple of years). We would also have to pay a set-up charge - and it would still only be printed as a three or four colour image so we couldn't use the current MHF logo.

So why can't it be yellow?

The only answer to the above is to use sublimation printing which is ideal from the point of view that it produces a detailed, durable, multi-coloured image and has low set-up costs so can be used for smaller quantities. It's much more expensive per unit than screen printing but because the fixed set-up costs are low it becomes more viable for smaller quantities. The snag is that sublimation printing can only be used on a white background in the same way that your printer at home will only produce an image with correctly orientated colours on white paper. Just try printing a photo at home on yellow paper and you'll see what I mean.

It's a simple choice really:
1) Have a screen printed yellow pennant at a much higher cost without using the MHF logo.
2) Go for a cheaper white pennant with the MHF logo
3) Don't have any more MHF pennants.


----------



## parigby

Gaspode, 

You've sort of lost me -but here goes : 

(1) what does the white one cost with the proposed design 

(2) what would the proposed design cost, but with a yellow background. 

I don't mean to be harsh here, but what all previous pennants, flags, stickers etc have asked the members to do, was buy into a corporate logo, ie: blue and yellow, with a spin off for the site in the terms of free advertising ( and nobody complained at this for the most obvious of reasons ). 

Now you want to change the logo ( and yes in marketing and advertising terms colours are part and parcel of your logo and corporate identity ), within a mere few weeks of selling stickers to members that are yellow and blue ! 

I would seriously suggest that a re think is needed here.


----------



## badger

I definately agree that you should at least, keep the same size and background colour as the present pennants.

How many do you want, I'll get a price for you!!


----------



## 88781

Maybe time to bring this back up to the top with Xmas so near :wink:  

Getting fed up with all the angst and aggro.

The design as a MHF pennant was done so long ago I cant be bothered to remember.

Nukey picked it up and turned design into reality - good on 'im - do peeps realise how much small time aggro can evolve from such a simple idea as a self addressed/stamped envelope?

Lots of peeps liked it enough to buy one and fly it with a touch of pride and a sense of belonging. Us MHF lot are a broad church and like to be inclusive rather than exclusive.

Every so often some prat decides to stir it up and suggest its crap and we should have something better. In a commercial marketplace we would simply say 'go for it' and see if you can compete/make it fly, whatever.

I dont like Swift ,autotrail bessacar or....whatever......but I dont deny other people the right to buy what they like. Its a free country.

If you dont like 'our' pennant, bugger off and do summink different. in the meantime I salute those of you that decided the familiar motorhome cartoon drawing logo had enough merit and appeal to decide you wanted one. Good on yer !

So now you know what to buy for Crimbo, should you be stuck for ideas!

:wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

Mandy, for heaven's sake give him a head massage or something.

Dave


----------



## StAubyns

Well, I fly 2, one at the front, one at the back - but mine are the only one's I've seen.

Has anybody else got one?

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh

Yup, two, likewise front and back.


----------



## LozSiBen

Hi,

Just tried to find the pennants and window stickers on outdoorbits site but can't find them. :? :? 
Anyone got a link please ??

Thanks S & L.


----------



## DABurleigh

http://www.outdoorbits.com/motorhome-facts-sticker-p-63.html
http://www.outdoorbits.com/motorhome-branded-p-311.html


----------



## UncleNorm

St Aubyns, like you, we have two - one at the front, one at the rear, worn with pride!  

Like you, we haven't seen any others. All the way down to the Med and back, lots of Brits but no-one had heard of MHF!  

I tried to advise them; any opportunity, I tried to advise them! 

We are about to acquire our new Adria Coral S650SP from Timberland. Even THEY had not heard of MHF, or Scuttlegate, or Fiatitus! :roll: 

We, as subscribers to MHF, have lots to do in terms of educating the motorhoming public regarding the benefits of such a site as MOTORHOMEFACTS.COM.


----------



## geraldandannie

UncleNorm said:


> All the way down to the Med and back, lots of Brits but no-one had heard of MHF!


* cough * :wink:

Bit premature on the change of avatar and motorhome info? Hope you're not tempting fate!! 

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Gerald!

Yes, it's a bit like buying baby clothes before the birth! :wink: 

But the insurance cover note arrived today. Apparently, Adria are good with their paperwork, so everything appertaining to first registration and taxing should have been winging its way to DVLA today. Receive tomorrow, instant reply, to arrive Thursday, WOW, we could be Coral owners by Friday. Bugger, the insurance starts on Saturday! :roll: 

In the meantime, our Coral is having the VOSA recalls attended to, ready for the big day. The recall is being enacted by North East Truck & Vans, a long established firm, exactly opposite the new Timberland MHs site in my home town of Immingham.  

I must admit to a high level of excitement and anticipation!


----------



## geraldandannie

Blimey! That's quick work 

We shall expect to see copious photos of the under-bonnet gubbins on Saturday pm then :wink: And it'll be interesting to see if you have the "clunk" :: here ::

What? You'll be too busy actually using the thing to take photos of the engine? Tsk :evil:

Seriously, hope everything goes well on the handover, Norman. I feeeeeel your excitement :lol:

Gerald


----------



## THEPOET

Hi all, on this -4.5 deg C morning.

Just scrolling through the forum and came acrosss this thread. 

I would like a pennant, where can I get one? and how much spondulies do I have to shell out for one?

Pete


----------



## 94639

Hi Poet

Have a look on these links

http://www.outdoorbits.com/motorhome-facts-sticker-p-63.html 
http:// www.outdoorbits.com/motorhome-branded-p-311.html


----------



## THEPOET

Hi brisey,

Stickers, mugs and mousemats but no pennants!!   

Pete


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Pete

I still have a few pennants left if you would like one they are £10 and I can let you have one at Southsea I will also have some stickers with me special offer at a £1 :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## THEPOET

Hi Jacquie,

Thanks, that would be good. 

I already have stickers thanks.

See you and the rest in a couple of weeks.

Pete


----------



## bigfoot

Frank wrote
it cost £3.27 .... next question 
Where from?


----------

